# Pregnant Skunk Cleaner Shrimp just released eggs..?



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I just bought a cleaner shrimp and it turned out to be berried..it just released the babies while i'm acclimating it to the tank..Has anybody tried raising the fry before or should it just become fish food?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a peppermint shrimp and was berry too, i just let nature do their thing. I am sure has been fish food


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

PSpades said:


> I just bought a cleaner shrimp and it turned out to be berried..it just released the babies while i'm acclimating it to the tank..Has anybody tried raising the fry before or should it just become fish food?


Raising the fry is very difficult unfortunately and they tend to be very carnivorous when they are young.


----------

